# Microsoft SUS



## brahtwurst (15. April 2004)

hi zusammen!
bin grad über den microsoft sus (software update service) "gestolpert".
hat da jemand schon erfahrung mit und kann mir sagen ob das programm vernünftig ist? ich hätt jetzt sonst die updates übers active directory verteilt.


----------



## Norbert Eder (15. April 2004)

Ja, ich hab den SUS hier laufen, wobei wir demnächst auf den SMS umsteigen werden.

Rennt stabil, arbeitet mit den Clients brav zusammen, gibt keine Probleme.

Welche Info brauchst denn genau?

Nitro


----------



## brahtwurst (15. April 2004)

hab mir das mit dem sms eben microsoft angeschaut. weisst du was der etwa kostet?
der sus wollte bei der installation (2003 server) den IIS haben. ist der da notwendig? wollte den in der firma aufn server nicht unbedingt laufen haben wegen die sicherheit und so.


----------



## Norbert Eder (16. April 2004)

Jup, Du brauchst entweder Windows 2000 Advanced Server oder Windows 2003 Server und den IIS. Administriert wird das Ding per Web, hast für die Administration in etwa die gleiche Oberfläche, wie sie durch das Windows-Update schon gezeigt wird.

Was der SMS genau kostet weiß ich jetzt nicht, kann ich aber erfragen, sollte nicht unbedingt das Problem sein.

Wegen Sicherheit:
Wenn Du den SMS innerhalb eines Unternehmens bzw. in einem eigenen LAN einsetzt, kannst du den Zugriff auf diesen Server bzw. auf den IIS-Dienst ja auf dieses LAN beschränken, somit hast eigentlich auch kein weiteres Problem mehr.

Nitro


----------



## brahtwurst (16. April 2004)

jo saugt schon massig updates runter, mal schaun was das wird...


----------



## renz (27. April 2004)

*SUS*

Hallo, 
ich muss als Abschlussprojekt in meinem Betrieb einen SUS-Server installieren. Bei der Konfiguration der Clients bin ich auf ein Problem gestoßen.
Ich habe meine Clients per Registry konfiguriert aber sie suchen nicht zur ScheduldedInstallTime nach Updates. Eine intensive Recherche führte auch zu keinem Ergebnis. Ich verstehe auch nicht die Zusammenhänge zwischen der DetectionStartTime und dem LastWaitTimeout. Zu welchen Zeitpunkten wird nach Updates gesucht?

Ich hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann!


----------



## brahtwurst (27. April 2004)

wieso machst du das denn über die registry?
entweder stellts du das am  client ein über einstellungen/automatische updates oder du konfigurierst das zentral über die gruppenrichtlinie.
brauchst dich doch nich durch irgendwelche parameter zu kämpfen.
wenn du es aber so machen willst für mehrere clients stell es einmal über die windows-oberfläche ein und schau dir denn an was windows daraus in der registry gemacht hat


----------



## fluessig (27. April 2004)

Am Client sind alle Registryeinträge nach
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate]
wichtig. Hoffe das hilft dir weiter:

```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate]
"WUServer"="http://serveradresse"
"WUStatusServer"="http://serveradresse"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate\AU]
"NoAutoUpdate"=dword:00000000
"AUOptions"=dword:00000004
"ScheduledInstallDay"=dword:00000000
"ScheduledInstallTime"=dword:00000004
"RescheduleWaitTime"=dword:00000001
"UseWUServer"=dword:00000001
```


----------



## Robert Steichele (2. Mai 2004)

Wir versuchen das bei einem Kunden momentan auch zum laufen zu bringen, wobei die Clients per Gruppenrichtlinie den Zeitpunkt, den SUS-Server ... zugewiesen bekommen.
Allerdings gibt es einige Rechner, die zwar die GP übernehmen, aber keine verfügbaren Updates finden. Identische Rechner im gleichen Raum finden diese aber.
Zwei Räume finden dann wieder komplett nichts. Das ist alles noch etwas sehr komisch und eigentlich unlogisch. Da werden wir aber auch noch dahinter kommen.


----------



## rmc (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

Ich hätte auch noch eine frage zu MS SUS.

Und zwar würde ich gerne wissen was bei der Installation betreffend Sicherheitseinstellungen alles geändert wird.
Ich habe schon im Netz gesucht bin aber nicht fündig geworden.

Kann mir jemand etwas daürber erzählen?

Danke für die Hilfe

mfg


----------

